# Midi- Keyboard



## Danizio (6. April 2004)

Hallo,
Ich hab ein kleines Problem. Und zwar produziere ich Hip Hop Beats mit Fruity Loops 4.1 und kam damit immer gut klar Melodien selbst zu erstellen oder irgendwo MIDI Datei runterzuladen, aber jetzt hab ich Reason 2.0 und habe schnell bemerkt das ich hier nicht weit ohne ein ordentliches MIDI- Keyboard kommen werde. Nur leider kenn ich mich mit den Keyboardselection nicht so aus.
Ich hab auch nur schlechtes Grundwissen über Noten.
Bringt es denn hier was sich ein Keyboard zu zulegen oder ist das eher senseless?
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen die richtige Entscheidung zutreffen.
Ich würde auch nicht versuchen extreme schwere Melodien zu spielen.Nur kurze und leichte.
Also Danke schon mal im voraus

Danizio


----------



## BeaTBoxX (7. April 2004)

Also das ist so garnicht meine Musikrichtung, ich komm eher aus dem Elektronika Bereich.. aber egal.

Ich hab zwar mehrjährigen Unterricht  hinter mir, aber ich bastel auch fast alles direkt am Rechner.
Gerade was Beats angeht, glaub ich weniger, dass du da  grossartig Nutzen aus einem Midikeyboard ziehen kannst.
Wenn du mit einer Klaviatur "umgehen" kannst, dann macht es sicher das ein oder andere einfacher z.B. eine Melodie von Hand einzuspielen, wenns etwas komplexes ist.
Also ich kann dir sagen, ich probier mit meinem Masterkeyboard höchstens rum, also Klimperei,, und wenn ich dann auf ne Melo komme, dann bau ich sie per Maus im Rechner oder  per Stepsequenzer am Synthie nach.
Wenn man dann noch bissl (Groove)-Quantisierung benutzt, erreicht man eigentlich fast alles. Und das ohne etwas live eingespielt zu haben.

Was  ich mir allerdings denken koennte, waer so eine Kombination:

Kleines Midikeyboard (2 Oktaven oderso) mit  ner Hand voll frei definierbarer Midicontroler. Damit kannst du dann Parameter von fruity oder reason  "per hardware" steuern und musst nicht alles mit der maus machen.

ein Kumpel von mir hat sich z.B. das da gekauft:


Ozon 

das beinhaltet allerdings eine Soundkarte.. Wenn du da schon eine gute hast ., gibts auch die Variante nur mit Controlern & Tastatur:







Hier der Link dazu:
oxygen 8 

Aber wie gesagt, wenn du auf einer Tastatur nicht spielen gelernt hast, glaube ich nicht, dass du groß den Nutzen draus ziehen kannst. Da würd ich eher  nen Controler nehmen, der dir das "Schrauben" etwas erleichtert. (Gibts ja auch ohne keyboardtastaturen.. also NUR Knoepfe/Fader ->  hier  oder hier . Dazu noch ne Übersicht )
nun langts aber erstmal 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Danizio (8. April 2004)

Also, danke BeatboXX.
Hätte nicht gedacht das es solche Keyboards gibt. Doch nur mit den anderen zwei Geräten die du mir gezeigt hast wüßte ich nichts anzufangen.
Aber findest du nicht das es in der Piano Roll schwer ist eine Melo zu bauen.
Ich denke auf einem Keyboard eine Melo einfach auf Glück zu spielen ist doch höher als sie sie immer nur total aufwändig in der PianoRoll zu entwerfen.
Ich baue jetzt ungefähr ein 3/4 Jahr Beats und hab da vielleicht 6 gut Melodien hinbekommen. Gut, vielleicht ist da für jemanden der nur aus dem Gehör die Töne setzt relativ gut.
Was bringt mir eigentlich dieses Quantizen? Hab das auch früher auf Fruity nie verstanden.

Also danke für deine Hilfe,
Danizio


----------



## BeaTBoxX (8. April 2004)

Quantisieren bedeutet bildlich gesprochen  "in ein Raster rücken"

Wenn ich mal von Techno artiger Musik ausgehe ( is leichter zuerklären),
dann soll ja die Bassdrum z.B. bei jeder 1/4 Note kommen. Also  4x pro Takt.
Angenommen du würdest die Bassdrum mit der Hand an so einem Keyboard einspielen (einen Takt lang) dann würde das wohl  auch wenn du gut bist, nicht 100%ig  auf jeder 1/4 kommen sondern leicht versetzt.
Wenn du das nun auf 1/4 Noten quantisierst, werden die Note-on Befehle eben genau in das 1/4 raster gerueckt und das Timing stimmt 100%ig.. genau so wie wenn du die Bassdrum im Pianorolleditor malen würdest.
Das Raster lässt sich natuerlich beliebig fein machen: 1Takt halber,viertel,achtel,sechzehntel.. usw Triolen....wie du eben willst.

Dazu gibt es seit einiger Zeit in vielen Geräten eine sog. Groovequantisierung oder Shuffle Funktion.
Dabei verschiebt die Soft/Hardware die noten nach nem gewissen Schema  um eben den Beat grooviger zu machen. und das Kann man dann meisst  von 0% =  ganz grade bis zur gewuenschten Staerke hochdrehen

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Danizio (9. April 2004)

Danke, das sind so Sachen die ich alle nicht kenne.
Wie lange baust du denn schon Beats? Und mit welchen Programmen hast du schon gearbeitet? Ich glaub ich kauf dieses kleine Midi- Keyboard wirklich.
Weißt du zufällig wie man auf Reason 2.0 Vocals aufnehmen kann. Das Problem Hatte ich schon immer bei Fruity Loops 3.56 u. 4.1 . bei der 4.1er konnte man das nur in der Producer Edition die ich leider nie hatte...
Vielleicht kannst du mir ja mal was von deiner Musik via E-Mail schicken. Das wär nett. Finde es immer gut zu hören was andere mit anderen Musikvorlieben so machen.
thx for your help
Danizio


----------



## BeaTBoxX (14. April 2004)

Ich benutze als Hostprogramm Logic Audio von Emagic ..
Allerdings noch auf dem PC also etwas veraltet.. aber naja.. wer hat scho das Geld fuer einen Mac ..  
Als Sampler benutze ich NI Kontakt bzw NI Battery fuer Drums &  den ganzen One-Shot Samplekram.
Das ein oder andere VST(i) halt noch
aber im groben wars das eigentlich schon.

Was Hardware angeht , spiel ich zur zeit voll gern  mit dem Micromodular von Clavia. ( Die sind zur Zeit schweineguenstig zu haben  )

Dann löte ich noch an so nem Selberbauprojekt  von nem TB 303 Clone.. aber das wird wohl noch dauern, bis das ding fertig ist.


----------



## loitschix (15. April 2004)

*midiman.*

check this: http://www.midiman.de

b.r.
alex.


----------



## Danizio (16. April 2004)

Wo kann ich denn solche Samplemachines herbekommen. Ich war schon mal auf der Seite von Native Intruments aber vertreiben die ihre Produkte auch in anderen Läden und wieviel muss man für ein Instrumentsampler hinlegen?

thx


----------



## BeaTBoxX (17. April 2004)

Software meinste?


----------



## Danizio (19. April 2004)

Ja, Software.
Ich gehe zur Zeit noch zur Schule und kann deswegen meine Finanzen nicht hauptsächlich für die Musik freimachen.
Hab schon bei dem Keyboard ein bisschen gestutzt...hatte so mit 50€ gerechnet.
Kennst du noch ein paar Samplesites? Habe jetzt schon alles bei e-lab.se was es da so for free gibt runtergeladen und brauche ma wieder was neues.
Darum wollt ich auch wegen der Samplemachine nachfragen.
Thx for help

Danizio


----------



## BeaTBoxX (20. April 2004)

google.de ist dein Freund 

..blöder Spruch, ich weiss


----------

